# Latest...but not greatest..



## mickeyc (Oct 31, 2019)

Sold to me as a '37, serial number says '39...Roadmaster.  Decided to strip it bare as the blue spray bomb covered very little original paint.  Had it blasted and liked the bare look so hit it with matte clear.  Need to put the chain guard and rear rack on it yet.  Torrington bars, first set I've had with the cross bar.  Seat needs attention.  Nice brazing on the frame.
Before...




Now..


----------



## TieDye (Oct 31, 2019)

It looks better now Mike.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for that Deb...Here's a few more photos..


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice ride Mike. Still got the shiny bits.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks good bare metal. Nice ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Nashman (Oct 31, 2019)

Cool...Nice job Mike!!


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 31, 2019)

What I really liked about the bike was the fact it was so straight.  The fenders needed nothing...not a single dent.


----------

